# Magnetic Knife Strips



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2014)

We finally were able to get the magnetic knife strips we've been carrying up on the website... you can find them here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/magnetic-knife-storage.html

you can see pictures of most of them here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152234032563860.1073741911.369479678859&type=1


----------



## Matus (Jun 3, 2014)

Jon, just based on the photos and the description I think these should work really well. I have made one magnetic knife holder myself and in the design phase quickly found out that wider face (8cm in my case) and 2 rows of magnets work much better than a narrow strip with just one row of magnets. My knife strip is thinner, but I have added a wooden bar as spacer between the wall and the knife strip for more 'knuckle clearance' (4cm in total)

And contrary to mine these look beautiful. In particular those 2-tone ones. Really nice.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;thmwPc91Pyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thmwPc91Pyw[/video]


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 3, 2014)

They look really good Jon, not sure if you manufacture these or have a hand in the design but what do you think about an option with hidden fixings, possibly keyhole plates like this?





I know that is more involved if you rebate the wood so the fixings are flush, but might be an option with an additional charge for the service?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2014)

tried it, but the mounting on the wall was much less stable


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 3, 2014)

Should have known you would have thought of it already:biggrin: I found the same thing with cheap keyhole plates I tried, they didn't taper so the timber didn't pull against the wall, was a really tight fit with decent plates and pan head screws though, guess it leaves it more open to peoples DIY skills as well which might not be a great idea

Edit:not suggesting you used cheap plates:O


----------



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2014)

we actually tried a few different ways of doing things before deciding on how we currently do. We also have one more type of strip that i hope to introduce soon (but we only have 2 available and they are more expensive).


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 3, 2014)

I am thinking way too much in to this now:dazed:, but how about using a plug cutter to cut a reusable plug of wood from a scrap of stock that the bar is made from, then that would cover the screw once fitted? I know how professional you guys are with your stuff so apologies if you have been down this route as well and please tell me to find another thread to hijack at any point:biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 3, 2014)

as i'm not the one making them, i cant really comment much here other than what we have tried in the past.


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok too much thinking on my part, the choice of wood looks great, really good varied selection


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 3, 2014)

The bar that I have has a dovetailed piece that screws to the wall. The main bar is slid over that piece and a very small screw dropped in a countersunk hole the top to secure everything from sliding. No visible screw holes, no weird hangers. I was pretty astounded by the design when I got it.


----------



## WingKKF (Jun 4, 2014)

Out of curiousity, will these knife blocks self adhere to, say, the the side of a refrigerator and be used that way without glueing or driling? Seeing as how thats the only surface that would be available to to mount a knife strip in my apartment kitchen, it would be nice to know.


----------

